# Braceless with bowing front and back panel.



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

During 2011's boxing day i have bought a Fluval 55g tank set up with a stand. Noticed it was bowing a few months ago. Bowing around 3/16" or so. The tank has a rimless top with no braces whatsoever, only has a canopy and light. Does anyone have this tank or have any experience on a bowing 55g.

Here is the tank that i bought.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

The link dose not work>


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^just fixed


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Over a 55 gallon I wouldn't worry about that much of a bow. I have a 20 gallon that bows. I don't know how much but being a plasterer i can certainly see its not straight. From what I've gathered reading peoples experience all glass bows to a degree.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

3/16 is a perfectly normal amount


----------

